# Counter Strike Tournament + Strippers = ?



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 10, 2010)

Apparently, the gamers will still play CS :/

http://space.offgamers.com/en/gaming-news/2515-russian-strippers-fail-to-impress-gamers


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 10, 2010)

Whoa!
No wonder why they don't get laid.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 10, 2010)

That's because vaginas are gross and smelly.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 13, 2010)

Football players always resist chasing after cheerleaders that wear just about as much during a game.

Oh but right it's only funny when you make fun of people playing video games. GO GO SOCIAL CONNOTATIONS


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 13, 2010)

im confused... i always considered myself to be a nerd but id be all over those girls! XD counterstrike sucks anyways :V


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey, I still paly CS.


----------

